# First detailing e-book finished



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*First detailing e-book finished *

I'm happy to announce that my first e-book is finished. Yesterday I uploaded all my files and pictures to a community server and now Yancy will take over and begin the process of digitizing it.

After Yancy finishes digitizing it and adding all the bells and whistles it will then be available via all the major digital publication outlets as well as a print version.

*Dedicated to the DA Polisher*
The topic of this first e-book is specifically how to use a DA Polisher to buff out a car. This would include these tools and any other similar tools,

*

Porter Cable 7424XP and all previous versions
Meguiar's G110v2 and all previous versions
Griot's Garage 6" Random Orbital Polisher
Shurhold Dual Action Polisher
Kestrel DAS-6
DAS-6 PRO
DeWALT DW443
*
It's very detailed and covers pretty much anything anyone new to machine polishing would want and/or need to know to get professional results the first time and every time.

There's lots of tips and techniques for experienced DA users too...

No time frame as of yet as to when it will be ready to go as Yancy is just now starting on his portion of the project plus behind the scenes we have a lot of cool projects in the works.

This project dramatically cut down on my forum time but at least for now I should be online to start playing catch-up.


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

So there is a good thing to read during the upcomming winter. :thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

It's kind of on the long side but very thorough and complete.

I had to create a lot of sections that while going over the basics are still important and necessary to make the content complete from start to finish.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Looking forward to buying this


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

It sounds really interesting


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Great idea


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

When will your e-book be available Mike? And where?


----------



## E38_ross (May 10, 2010)

mik73 said:


> When will your e-book be available Mike? And where?


i think you'll find both of your questions have been answered in the first post


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Great stuff Mike...:thumb: just what is needed, i had toyed with the idea of doing my own for over a year but not experienced enough to carry credence... Great stuff.... So any Promo Copys going up in a comp...:lol:

Certainly no postage issues with the e-Book...:lol::lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Sounds good for the community Mike.

Well done for taking the time to put it together - Can't have been easy bud?


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Sounds good for the community Mike.


Education in all it's forms helps others and that's what I like to focus on. This is my favorite quote and the philosophy by which I like to live my life.

_"You can have everything in life that you want if you will just help enough other people get what they want"_

_-Zig Ziglar_​


Showshine said:


> Well done for taking the time to put it together - Can't have been easy bud?


Well anyone that's read any of my articles over the years knows I'm cursed as a "Long Copy Writer", I wish I was a short copy writer but I tend to cover as many points as I can think of and that turns in to lengthy articles.

Point being, this how-to book is very in-depth and it was a lot of work to write it...

Yancy, our Creative Director, video guy, art guy pretty much talented at anything and everything, told me he was at the halfway mark digitizing it.

Here's a picture I took of a couple of pages he printed out so we could see what it would look like in print form...

*Index*


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Looking forward to reading it. Does Mr Cooperider have a copy???


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

Mirror Finish said:


> Looking forward to reading it. Does Mr Cooperider have a copy???


No one has a copy... it's still being digitized... I took this picture just about an hour ago... this is Yancy, he's our Creative Director and very talented with any type of computer software, video shooting/editing, graphics etc.

On the two screens in front of him he's editing and laying out the pages, looks like he's in the section on priming a pad...


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

This looks fab, can't wait to get hold of this!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pinnacle on the desk... that for waxing the monitors...:lol:


----------



## rittz (Mar 1, 2011)

nos drink


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Digital Mock-up
*Here's a mock-up of the rough draft on my iPad, this is a chapter on how to divide up the panels of a car into smaller sections for machine compounding and polishing.









Thank you everyone for your suggestions... by the end of the week we should have the title, cover and final copy finished and ready to publish.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

cant wait


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

ooo 

cant wait


----------

